# Excellent Article on Tim Duncan's Incredible Season



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Courtesy of Pounding the Rock



> At age 36 Duncan is putting up per game numbers that only one other guy his age has ever matched, with the caveat that Hakeem did it in just 50 games in a lockout shortened season while playing almost six more minutes a game. Duncan's per 36 minutes numbers of 20.5 points, 11.5 rebounds, 3.3 assists and 3.2 blocks are unprecedented for a 36-year old. Only Abdul Jabbar and Olajuwon have put up similar numbers after 30.
> 
> Those figures not only stand out when placed against former players. This season only Duncan has per game numbers that exceed 17 points, nine rebounds, 2 assist and 2 blocks. His defensive rebounding is elite, he's second in total blocked shots, and he has the best individual defensive rating in the league, according to Basketball-Reference.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Athleticism vanishes, fundamentals don't. Incredible stuff from Tim Duncan, he should end up very high on the All-Time list.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Athleticism vanishes, fundamentals don't. Incredible stuff from Tim Duncan, he should end up very high on the All-Time list.


Yep. If he can manage to win another ring, he'll probably solidify his place just outside the top 5.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it just me or is his midrange jumper better than ever?


----------



## TheGlove_20 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd put him at nummber 7ish on my all-time list and agree on the midrange being better than ever comment


----------

